#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  wat eten jullie vandaag? foto's!

## MO_NL

Ben je in het bezit van een slimme fernsprecher (aka smartphone)?

Deel dan een afbeelding van je 3 gangen hier.

Ik zal de spits afbijten.

Ps met een android kun je het beste de knop beheer bijlagen gebruiken onder de wysiwyg.

----------


## Poef

Is dat pindasaus.. dat ziet er niet heel geraffineerd uit, moet ik eerlijk zeggen. maar bsahtek.
Zo direct gebakken vis en charmilla. Mis alleen nog de pittige olijve. Foto lukt niet.

----------


## MO_NL

> dat ziet er niet heel geraffineerd uit


Dat was voor ik er de mixer op heb gezet.

Allah i3tek sa77a.

----------


## Poef

Het lijkt erop dat de rest aan t vasten is.

----------


## MaryJames



----------


## MO_NL

> Het lijkt erop dat de rest aan t vasten is.


MaryJames was zo goed om hrira voor ze te maken.

----------


## Poef

haha maar helaas geen dadels erbij gedaan

----------


## Poef

Vanmorgen de dag begonnen met een tortilla. Te weinig zout en veel te veel peper. Opgegeten maar niet met smaak.

----------


## [email protected]

Ik ben couscous aan het maken. Zal straks een foto maken als ik het red voordat de hyena's aan tafel zitten.  :hihi:

----------


## Joesoef



----------


## MaryJames

Joesoef, ziet er lekker uit  :duim: .

----------


## MaryJames

Eerst dit gegeten. Monsters  :jammer: .



Daarna met moeite dit gegeten:

----------


## Joesoef

> Joesoef, ziet er lekker uit .



Verse pasta, zelf gemaakte pesto, zalm uit de oven, courgette in tomatensaus.

----------


## SportFreak

ik heb vandaag marmita Kip klaar gemaakt  :grote grijns: 


zie ook andere topic over grijptechniek 


Kip met Frietjes

----------


## MaryJames

> Verse pasta, zelf gemaakte pesto, zalm uit de oven, courgette in tomatensaus.


Zit er nog iets in de pasta?

----------


## MO_NL

> ik heb vandaag marmita Kip klaar gemaakt


Dat doet vermoeden dat je zelf hebt gekookt?

----------


## Dotje



----------


## SportFreak

> Dat doet vermoeden dat je zelf hebt gekookt?



Ja moet ik morgen Vis klaar maken ?

----------


## SportFreak

ik heb dit gemaakt en lekker opgegeten

----------


## Joesoef



----------


## reallife

> 


 :jammer:

----------


## Joesoef

> 


Beter bewijs van een smakelijke maaltijd kan je niet krijgen!

----------


## reallife

> Beter bewijs van een smakelijke maaltijd kan je niet krijgen!


Prozasch hoor  :hihi:

----------


## SportFreak

vandaag lekkere marmita gemaakt

----------


## Champ

Ik heb net batata friet gegeten met twee van die halal burgers. 
Was heerlijk alleen heb ik nu contant dorst.

----------


## Joesoef



----------


## Joesoef



----------


## Joesoef



----------


## Joesoef

Zelf gemaakte humus, zelf gekookte bietjes, Turkse yoghurt, gebakken visje ala ras el hanout de joesoef, basmati rijst.

----------


## reallife

> 





> 


Zelfs mijn eenvoudige pannen en schalen krijgen met de kookkunst van Joes een culinaire uitstraling  :grote grijns:

----------


## Marije85

dit ga ik dus mooi morgen proberen te maken, ik kom toevallig deze tegen volgens my is niet zo moeilyk als ik t zo bekijk hihihih  :grote grijns:  
maar jeetje als er iets is wat ik nie kan: deeg kneden  :frons: 

*Beschrijving:*

Peynirli pide, of ook wel in het Nederlands: broodjes met kaas, deze broodjes bevatten een topping bestaande uit Turkse witte kaas en peterselie, versterkt met wat paprika aan de randen.

*Aantal personen:*

6 personen

*Bereidingstijd:*

90 minuten

*Ingredinten voor het deeg:*

1 waterglas lauwe melk ( 200 ml)
4 eetlepels tafelmargarine ( 100 gram)
1 kilogram patent bloem
1 blokje verse bakkersgist (  42 gram)
1.5 (anderhalf) waterglas lauw water ( 300 ml)
1 eetlepel zout
1 theelepel suiker

*Ingredinten voor de kaas topping:*

2 hele blokken Turkse witte kaas ( 1 blok weegt  250 gram)
1 bosje peterselie
2 theelepels paprika vlokken

*Ingredinten van de saus voor de bodem:*

2 eetlepels gezeefde tomaten saus
1 eetlepel olijfolie
2 theelepels zwarte peper
1 eetlepel tomatenpuree (sala)

Let op: deze bovenstaande saus kun je in plaats van zelf te maken ook kant-en-klaar kopen in de supermarkt.

*Bereiding van het deeg:*

Meng alle ingredinten van het deeg in een kom:



Kneed alles gedurende 5 minuten.
Houd je handen af en toe onder de kraan (maak ze nat) zodat het deeg niet aan je handen komt te plakken tijdens het kneden. Indien tijdens het kneden het deeg te hard blijkt te zijn, voeg dan een beetje meer water toe, indien het deeg te zacht blijkt, voeg dan iets meer meel toe.
Als je klaar bent met kneden, bedek je de kom met een plastic zakje bijvoorbeeld, en leg je de kom even aan de kant.
Na ongeveer 45 minuten zal het deeg klaar zijn met rijzen.

*Bereiding van de kaas:*

Snijd het bosje peterselie.
Verpulver de witte kaas in brokjes met een vork.
Voeg hier de peterselie en paprikavlokken aan toe:



Meng alles verder goed door elkaar.

*Bereiding van de paprika:*

Probeer de paprika in meerdere lange sliert te snijden:



Deze slierten zullen we later als dressing op de broodjes gebruiken.

*Bereiding van de saus van de bodem:*

Meng alle ingredinten in een kleine kom en mix deze:



Op de foto is de 1 eetlepel tomatenpuree niet goed te zien, maar deze hoort er uiteraard ook bij.
*
Bereiding van de pide:*

Na 45 minuten zal het deeg gerezen zijn, verdeel het deeg in ongeveer 15 kleine bolletjes (ongeveer ter grootte van een vuist), strooi wat meel op tafel (of aanrecht) om ervoor te zorgen dat de deegbolletjes niet plakken.
Rol de bolletjes deeg uit ter grootte van een vlakke hand:



Smeer wat van de saus over het deeg heen:



Verdeel de grote paprika sliert in kleine stukken, ze moeten even lang zijn als de omtrek van het uitgerolde deeg:



Vul de broodjes met de gemaakte kaas. Zorg dat de bovenkant van het deeg nu helemaal bedekt is met de kaas en de paprika sliert:



Leg de broodjes op een bakplaat, doe deze in een voorverwarmde oven van 220 graden totdat ze goud/bruin kleuren (duurt ongeveer 15 minuten).
Zie de onderstaande foto voor de Peynirli Pide:



Eet smakelijk!

Bron van het recept: *Peynirli pide*
.
.

----------


## Joesoef

Couscous ala joes

----------


## SportFreak

couscous

----------


## psychische

> dit ga ik dus mooi morgen proberen te maken, ik kom toevallig deze tegen volgens my is niet zo moeilyk als ik t zo bekijk hihihih  
> maar jeetje als er iets is wat ik nie kan: deeg kneden 
> 
> *Beschrijving:*
> 
> Peynirli pide, of ook wel in het Nederlands: broodjes met kaas, deze broodjes bevatten een topping bestaande uit Turkse witte kaas en peterselie, versterkt met wat paprika aan de randen.
> 
> *Aantal personen:*
> 
> ...


Gelieve hier geen Turkse gerechten plaatsen s.v.p.

----------


## SportFreak

> Gelieve hier geen Turkse gerechten plaatsen s.v.p.


hahahahahahha

wallah ik wou het het nog zeggen maar jij was voor mij

----------


## SportFreak

Vandaag rijst met Kip

----------


## psychische

> Vandaag rijst met Kip


Die tafel, zucht  :love:

----------


## Joesoef



----------


## Ayoub_5



----------


## Ayoub_5

Vis loempia

----------


## Joesoef



----------


## psychische

Wij hebben vandaag witte bonen gegeten.

----------


## nazib

voor de verandering een keer gezond

----------


## psychische

> Wij hebben vandaag witte bonen gegeten.


50 scheten later: ja, het was lekker en ja, het heeft gasvorming gestimuleerd.

----------


## Joesoef

Flapjes....

----------


## Ayoub_5



----------


## psychische

Ik zie gamba's en andere soorten vis in de koelkast dus dat wordt, zoals mijn moeder altijd zegt, 'lekker smoelen'.

----------


## Joesoef



----------


## Joesoef



----------


## hajarrr

Hmmmm


Sushi 


Hoe maak je dat ?

----------


## Joesoef

> Hmmmm
> 
> 
> Sushi 
> 
> 
> Hoe maak je dat ?



Met veel geduld, oefenen en de juiste rijst. Zat filmpjes op youtube die het beter uitleggen dan wat ik zou kunnen.
Aandacht blijft de rijst, geloof niet wat op het pak staat. koop pak extra en kijk wat het beste lukt. Ik kook in ruim water en doe de bijt test, de beet bijna gaar dan giet ik af. Rijst tien minuten in de pan laten bijkomen en daarna uitspreiden op een bord om af te laten koelen.

----------


## SportFreak

ik heb Pizza gemaakt  :grote grijns:

----------


## psychische

> ik heb Pizza gemaakt


Wayooww die tafel weer.  :love: 

Je hebt die tafel voor het eten wel eerst goed schoon gemaakt he.  :grote grijns:

----------


## xleilax

wat een andacht trekker.

----------


## Joesoef



----------


## Zoete frisa

Ziet er lekker uit bsahtkom alle

Hier wordt t inshalah rijst met groenten en kipfilet

----------


## noortjem93

Voor mij was het ook sushi vandaag!

----------


## Ticia

Ik hoef niet te koken vandaaaaaaag ga bij mijn moeder eten.  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Ticia

Joesoef,.. tbarkaAllah e goeja. Dat ziet er yammie uit!! Die Sushi!

----------


## TaMenara

TbarkAllah 3likoum

----------


## Joesoef



----------


## reallife

Eigenlijk zou je voor ieder bijgerecht aparte kommetjes moeten serveren. Net als in dat Indiase restaurant.

----------


## Joesoef



----------


## Joesoef



----------


## reallife

> 


Bedoelde eigenlijk van die leuke kleine koperen pannetjes  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Woman_

Youssef wat is dat allemaal bij elkaar?

----------


## SweetMarrocina90

Die eerste foto ziet er niet echt smakelijk uit  :gniffel:

----------


## keratine behandeling

coucous ....lol

----------


## Los

rip topic

----------


## Egmond Codfried

> 


Wat voor gerecht is dit? De kleuren ogen chemisch!

Ik moet straks weer naar huis om mij te ontfermen over de grote pan bami die ik vanmorgen al maakte.
Gewoon HOH gehakt, en omdat ik geen tomatenpuree heb gebruikte ik de Turkse paprika puree die toch mijn voorkeur heeft. Het is een wonder, ik kan de smaak niet beschrijven, een sterke capsicum geur, maar gewoon heel hartig. Ik heb het zelf opgelost en opgedronken, als gezondheidsdrankje. Ik vergat de groente, dus strooide ik een beetje zemelen voor de darmwerking, niet te veel anders loop je vast. 

Meestal of liever heb ik een grote zak tauge, zoniet erwtjes of boontjes uit de vriezer. Als je Surinaams kookt moet er altijd een grote schep suiker bij alles. En als je het helemaal authentiek wilt moet je een stuk rijpe banaan, bakbanaan, koken en erbij doen. Of in plakjes rijpe banaan bakken als toespijs.

Morgen lust ik wellicht rijst en ik ga rijst met een handje ansjovis koken en diepvries garnalen erop strooien zoals bij paella. Het wordt meer een soort moksi-alesi, een Surinaamse paella met 10.000 variaties. Lekkerst is in kokosmelk met vlees en gerookte vis.




Niet mijn bami, maar zo zou het eruit kunnen zien.
In Suriname is men spaarzaam met groente, 
terwijl het stikt van de groentes.
Ze moeten het wettelijk verplicht stellen.

----------


## Egmond Codfried

> 


Wat is dit? Is het indisch? Zie ik seroendeng? Maak je dat zelf?

----------


## lopititia

Dit heb ik gegeten De ouderwetse Marmita

----------


## Egmond Codfried

Indrukwekkende vijfsterren maaltijden.
Ik lust opeens een prei quiche!

----------


## Nina_dina

Soeppie ziet er smakelijk eruit

----------


## lovelymodesty

Ziet er allemaal erg lekker uit!

----------


## Muwa7iddah

ziet er lekker uit!

----------


## meisje1992

wie wilt met me delen,

----------


## Desi-Verhalen

Vegetarisch, haha!

----------


## moi88

Lekker!

----------


## moi88

Krijg gelijk honger

----------


## Prince30

Vanavond niks gegeten  :frons:

----------


## Noor Couture

ziet er goed uit  :lachu:

----------


## Jolan

Stamppot spitskool met gebakken chorizo

----------


## Jolan

zelfgemaakte patatjes lekkerrrrrr

net de aardappelen geschild, gesneden en liggen nu in grote bak met koud water en zout toegevoegd. paar uurtjes laten staan. dan droogdeppen, voorbakken op 160 graden voor 5 menuutjes. dan afbakken op 190 graden voor 2 menuutjes. lekker met zelfgemaakte mayonaise

----------


## Jolan

Ben verslaafd aan chocolade, ga zelfgemaakte chocolade ijs eten en film kijken.

----------


## dikkemeid

schapenvlees met spruitjes in de mamita  :blozen:

----------


## psychische

> schapenvlees met spruitjes in de mamita


He dikkemeid, ik moest van Isch contact met je zoeken. 

warvandan?

----------


## Adiva

Oeh lekker.  :chef:

----------


## 7asousind



----------


## Witjesneeuw

^ Hmmmmmmmmmm!

----------


## Doukaliaatje

Kalkoenshoarma, aardappels uit de oven met rozemarijn. Met een frisse salade.

----------


## Jolan

> Stamppot spitskool met gebakken chorizo


Gelukkig mijn recept gevonden van chorizo van rundvlees, was het kwijt!!!!!!!

----------

